# Patch Out / Patch Over Cars



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I recently purchased 10 BN box cars. Sents BN was bough out by BNSF I want those cars to look real by patching over / out the old rail numbers and line. (Ex patch over/ out the BN w BNSF and old no. with new no.) I cannot find pictures of these cars, but and can find the locos. Also did then patch over / out the BN logo with the BNSF or not.

Help please. Pictures would be great as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope you can find some pictures. I'm interested also.
I have a Great Northern GP30 that would have been
patched to BNSF. I don't want to repaint the whole shell,
just do a 'cover up'. Would like to see what the did.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

For what it's worth there are a lot of BN cars out there still in BN paint and numbers, and BNSF cars are generally fully repainted; I've seen very few if any that were simply patched from BN or ATSF paint.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I also don't know exactly what kind of BN boxcars you have, so no idea what pictures to try and help you find.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> I hope you can find some pictures. I'm interested also.
> I have a Great Northern GP30 that would have been
> patched to BNSF. I don't want to repaint the whole shell,
> just do a 'cover up'. Would like to see what the did.
> ...


Good luck with that one. The BN merger that swallowed up GN et. al. was way back in 1970, so while some BN GP30s survived to make it to BNSF, they definitely weren't in GN paint or numbers anymore.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree, BNSF would be way out of my 50s/60s era,
but the loco is a Bachmann Spectrum with a lot of
great details, including wire grab irons. Not about
to try a repaint of that. I have a younger sibling in
Gulf, Mobile and Ohio colors. Illinois Central gobbled up
GM&O so it also is way out of it's own territory but
it just happens to be my favorite loco. It is so smooth
and quiet it's almost eerie.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, I guess I was confused. Your original post implied that you wanted to patch the GN unit to BNSF. But if your time period is the sixties, those GN units were just barely out of the factory, and BN a few years away yet. So you'd be running yours in original paint.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Matt Snell did a very good article on patchouts (I think it was even BN Blue Sky paint) in the (I think) November 2011 Issue of Model Railroad Hobbyist. Back issues are available at www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com


----------

